# What do I need?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You need a PAC AA-GM44 harness to serve as a line-out converter. That would be the easiest way to do it and won't leave any permanent changes. Requires no cutting or splicing or anything like that. 

You'll need a wiring kit, and then you'll need the sub(s), an amplifier, and an enclosure. 

What's your budget for the whole install, and what are your goals? Do you want something that slams, or do you want pure sound quality, or somewhere in between? What kind of music do you listen to?

Sounds like you're on the North side of Chicago. I'm on the south side.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing crazy, Subs would just be nice. I wanna tint and then put some subs in her. I less than 500 in total? I have some cheap ass subs at my moms house. Dual i think. 2 10's. Can i get anything good for around that price? Let me know!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Nothing crazy, Subs would just be nice. I wanna tint and then put some subs in her. I less than 500 in total? I have some cheap ass subs at my moms house. Dual i think. 2 10's. Can i get anything good for around that price? Let me know!


Depends on what your goals are. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but you need to answer my questions, lol. 

What are your goals? Sound quality? SPL (loudness)? I ask this because if you just want something musical that will blend well and complement your music with some bottom end reinforcement, the sub I recommend will be entirely different than if you want something that slams bass with rap or dubstep. If you listen to primarily music made before 1999, my recommendation will be different than if you listen to primarily music made after 1999 as the recording studios began to change the bass notes in the tracks to make them thicker, heavier, longer, etc. 

Just trying to determine what to recommend so I can make sure you're happy with what you end up spending your money on. Give me something to work with here.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I like R&B Hip-hop most.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Listen to XR he knows his stuff.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

WILL DO. RAP AND R&B MOSTLY. How much is the Pac harness? Is 500 being cheap?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> WILL DO. RAP AND R&B MOSTLY. How much is the Pac harness? Is 500 being cheap?


Pac harness is about $60 off Amazon 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## corrykid (Jul 29, 2012)

I run a line out converter off of my 6x9 stock subs. Cost you $15 and you can get them at best buy, walmart, or autozone. Easy and fast.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Will someone do installs car audio know what to do if I explain i want to keep the 7in Mylink head unit?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I like R&B Hip-hop most.


Alright, now we're talking. You need a sub that can play synthetic bass. I'd recommend a single 12" in a well designed ported box on that budget. $500 is a little low for quality parts. You need something that can dig down in to the 30hz range to get deep and powerful.

I sell custom made boxes on this forum and could make you one. You'd be looking at around $240, with the exact cost depending on the final design. Since you're closeby, you wouldn't have to pay for shipping. We're talking about a proper design and built to outlast your car, not a cheap prefabbed box made in china, put together with nails and caulk and tuned too high to be of any real quality. A decent sub would cost you right around $150-$200, an amplifier will cost you around $150-$175, and a wiring kit would be around $60. You'd be much better off going with one good 12 than two cheap 10s. 

The AA-GM44 PAC harness allows you to keep your factory head unit and would be just under $40 from Amazon.com. I haven't verified this 100%, but I do know that the AA-GM44 works with the 2011 and 2012 Cruze, so I don't see why they would have changed the harness on the 2013 Cruze just because of the MyLink radio. I'll verify this, but worst case, you can use a standard LOC like corrykid mentioned to splice into the existing wiring. 

Corrykid: just a heads up, only Pioneer equipped Cruzes have rear deck speakers, so it won't be any easier than using the AA-GM44 if you to splice into existing wiring at the doors anyway. In fact, it would probably be more annoying.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

could we exchange emails if I ever wanted to do something? Would you know how to install?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> could we exchange emails if I ever wanted to do something? Would you know how to install?


I've installed many systems before, including one in my own Cruze, and sure thing. Andrei at XtremeRevolution.net is my address.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've installed many systems before, including one in my own Cruze, and sure thing. Andrei at XtremeRevolution.net is my address.


One more question. If i wanted to just install some 6x9 in the back do i still need the cables from amazon or what are my options?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> One more question. If i wanted to just install some 6x9 in the back do i still need the cables from amazon or what are my options?


I'll save you some headache and regret right here. Forget about the rear 6x9s. Here's why. 

In the Pioneer system, the 6x9s are used as rear deck subwoofers. It would be pointless to use them in your car if you're installing a subwoofer anyway. 6x9s would sound terrible as you wouldn't hear any sound being played off of them; only sound being reflected off of the rear window. Terrible for sound quality, and the fact that it's coming from behind you would make it even worse. A well designed car sound system will have only front speakers. this notion of rear fill is for those who have no idea how to design a proper sound stage, or if you simply want an "in the club" type feel to your music and don't mind sacrificing quality and clarity for it. Lastly, it's an added expense that you'd be much better off allocating somewhere else, like a better sub for example. Lastly, the rear deck pad on the Cruzes not equipped with the Pioneer system is different than the ones that are equipped with it. It is thicker, and it doesn't have holes cut out to allow sound to pass through, so you'd have to cut out your own holes and put grilles over them (which could look very tacky depending on how you do it) in order to hear much out of them. 

You would still need the PAC AA-GM44, and you would still need to install an amplifier, and run power wire for it.

Have you sent me an e-mail yet? Just wanted to make sure as I didn't get anything from you.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll save you some headache and regret right here. Forget about the rear 6x9s. Here's why.
> 
> In the Pioneer system, the 6x9s are used as rear deck subwoofers. It would be pointless to use them in your car if you're installing a subwoofer anyway. 6x9s would sound terrible as you wouldn't hear any sound being played off of them; only sound being reflected off of the rear window. Terrible for sound quality, and the fact that it's coming from behind you would make it even worse. A well designed car sound system will have only front speakers. this notion of rear fill is for those who have no idea how to design a proper sound stage, or if you simply want an "in the club" type feel to your music and don't mind sacrificing quality and clarity for it. Lastly, it's an added expense that you'd be much better off allocating somewhere else, like a better sub for example. Lastly, the rear deck pad on the Cruzes not equipped with the Pioneer system is different than the ones that are equipped with it. It is thicker, and it doesn't have holes cut out to allow sound to pass through, so you'd have to cut out your own holes and put grilles over them (which could look very tacky depending on how you do it) in order to hear much out of them.
> 
> ...


I have not, I will when I have some extra money. Kinda broke since i just bought a new CRUZE! OKay I was just asking if it would be cheaper than subs and maybe make my car have a louder system. Thanks for all the help. Do you have any experience with interior and exterior leds? If so i might email you about that. Thats something I wanna do first.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I have not, I will when I have some extra money. Kinda broke since i just bought a new CRUZE! OKay I was just asking if it would be cheaper than subs and maybe make my car have a louder system. Thanks for all the help. Do you have any experience with interior and exterior leds? If so i might email you about that. Thats something I wanna do first.


Yeah, it wouldn't be any cheaper and it would sound worse. 

There's a thread on here about interior LED lighting. I don't recall where the parts were bought, but I believe you can use the same bulb for the 3 interior lights and for the license plate bulbs as well. I upgraded those to a white LED and they look pretty nice.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't be any cheaper and it would sound worse.
> 
> There's a thread on here about interior LED lighting. I don't recall where the parts were bought, but I believe you can use the same bulb for the 3 interior lights and for the license plate bulbs as well. I upgraded those to a white LED and they look pretty nice.


I read that thread but there were so many links. I was trying to figure out which to order. For the interior and license plates, thats what I wanna do first. Then get my windows tinted!


----------

